# thinking of moving to Australia



## hicksey (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, we are a family of 4 and are thinking of moving to Australia. We would be grateful if anyone could recommend nice affordable area/city for us.

We have two sons aged 12 and 10.


----------



## hicksey (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, we want to move permanently


----------



## greshna (Aug 24, 2011)

*Moving to Oz*

Hi we are the same and thinking of a move permanently too. I really dont know where to start. We have 2 boys 16 and 13. I am a nursing assistant, and my husband is a stevadore. Would we qualify to start?
So many questions ?


----------



## Katerina13 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi I think you need to get as much info as possible and you need to decide if you wanna go or not...if you keep just thinking about it it`s always going to be at the back of your head,we put together pros/cons list and decided to go for it!
We started at one of the working abroad expos in Dublin,we got a great agent-if she agrees to take you onboard she will get you a job !and help with the visas as well
we are going on the permanent RSMS visas(regional scheme)we have to stay with my husbands employer for 2 years and after that we are free to go anywhere we want!!
just be prepared that is very expensive to get there-visas,english exams,medical exam,flights,moving company,insurance=12000 euros in our case plus some money for the start....
hope this helps a bit
Katerina


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi,

Moving is a very big decision. While Aus is an english speaking country its still a lot to adjust to. In my opinion, jobs are plenty here and are paid higher if compared to UK, hower costs are higher as well. Meaning you will need to outline quite a sum for your initial costs (accomodation/school etc). Since you are coming under RSMS you should have medicare (please check that). Medicare will cover you and save you heaps of money 
Otherwise it is a fantastic place to be, enjoy!


----------



## Katerina13 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Boboa is right on the RSMS visa you get the medicare and other advantages like any other australians (like if both parents working you can claim half of the childcare costs on your taxes)..


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Katerina13 said:


> Hi Boboa is right on the RSMS visa you get the medicare and other advantages like any other australians (like if both parents working you can claim half of the childcare costs on your taxes)..


Correct, you also might want to claim:

- claim kids uniform, laptops, stationary etc.
- You might be able to get childcare benefit A and/or B as cash paid by state (Look up family assistance office for further info, amounts differ slightly from state to state). 
- Plenty of jobsearch tips and assistance from Jobnet

Hope this helps


----------



## Richard Wee (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

I have a family of 4, and would be interested to find out if we qualify for permanent migration. I am retired from my occupation as a explosive blasting contractor, for quarry, mining, tunneling, site preparation, and demolition works for 26 years. I had my education in New Zealand. My wife was the Personnel Officer in a finance company, but left to handle my admin and accounts in my company. She had her education in New Zealand. I have 2 daughters, 30 and 26, graduates from Curtin in Accounting and Finance, CPA, with 7 years and 4 years working experience in audit, tax, and corporate accounts.

We intend to be located in Western Australia if successful. What are our chances?

Richard


----------



## Katerina13 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Richard, how old are you? generally you need to be under 45 , what is your nationality?

Hi,

I have a family of 4, and would be interested to find out if we qualify for permanent migration. I am retired from my occupation as a explosive blasting contractor, for quarry, mining, tunneling, site preparation, and demolition works for 26 years. I had my education in New Zealand. My wife was the Personnel Officer in a finance company, but left to handle my admin and accounts in my company. She had her education in New Zealand. I have 2 daughters, 30 and 26, graduates from Curtin in Accounting and Finance, CPA, with 7 years and 4 years working experience in audit, tax, and corporate accounts.

We intend to be located in Western Australia if successful. What are our chances?

Richard[/QUOTE]


----------



## lucynora (Nov 25, 2010)

Good luck and I am sure you wil find australia to be a very beautiful country. I am from Melbourne. I think if you are looking for a cheaper state to live in try sydney or perth. I advise you to leave queensland or the north as it is very expesive and a tourist attraction. If Perth or sydney dont attract you have a look on the web at melbourne. It may not be the cheapest but I am sure if you plan well you will enjoy living there and make use of every opportunity that comes by. 

Take care and i wish you a fun trip.


----------



## birder (Sep 7, 2011)

Katerina13 said:


> we are going on the permanent RSMS visas(regional scheme)we have to stay with my husbands employer for 2 years and after that we are free to go anywhere we want!!


Hi katerina, how long did it take for you to get the RSMS approval from the time you submitted to the time it was approved? Did your husband have an employer nomination?

I ask because we are due to move in December, and our RSMS 119 was submitted July 14. I'm hoping our visa is approved before our move date!


----------



## Richard Wee (Jan 12, 2010)

Katerina13 said:


> Hi Richard, how old are you? generally you need to be under 45 , what is your nationality?
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Katerina,

My wife and I are 62, and financially independent. We are Malaysian of Chinese origin. My wife and I already have several close relatives who are PR/Citizens of Australia. Thank you for showing an interest in our quandry.

Richard


----------



## Katerina13 (Aug 30, 2011)

birder said:


> Hi katerina, how long did it take for you to get the RSMS approval from the time you submitted to the time it was approved? Did your husband have an employer nomination?
> 
> I ask because we are due to move in December, and our RSMS 119 was submitted July 14. I'm hoping our visa is approved before our move date!


Hi birder, we are using an agent and she said that first stage was approved inJuly( my husband signed the contract and the employer gave him the nomination) she sent that for approval then we were waiting for ages for him todo the IELTS and our visa was only lodged 2 weeks ago! she said that it will take aproximately 8 weeks. Have you done the medical already?


----------



## Katerina13 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Richard , I saw a program on TV about a retired couple from UK who retired to Oz if I am not mistaken they paid 40000 £ for their visa and had to prove that they had enough money to live there, so it is def possible. I think the best thing to do is find a good agent and they should find out all the options available to you!
Hope it goes well for you
Good luck


----------



## birder (Sep 7, 2011)

Katerina13 said:


> Hi birder, we are using an agent and she said that first stage was approved inJuly( my husband signed the contract and the employer gave him the nomination) she sent that for approval then we were waiting for ages for him todo the IELTS and our visa was only lodged 2 weeks ago! she said that it will take aproximately 8 weeks. Have you done the medical already?


Yes, we did our medicals in early August. They were paper medicals because we are in NZ and they don't have any doctors who do the e-medicals.


----------

